# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Cañete dice que modificará el Plan Hidrológico del Ebro si las peticiones se formulan sin intereses concretos

## NoRegistrado

> El ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, ha señalado que se podrán realizar mejoras en la segunda fase del proceso de planificación del Plan Hidrológico del Ebro, siempre que las peticiones "se formulen desde el rigor y con el conocimiento de las necesidades reales de toda la cuenca y no desde intereses muy concretos de puntos determinados".
> 
> Cañete ha explicado que durante el proceso de planificación se han analizado 2.200 alegaciones y los estudios realizados durante la primera fase son tecnicamente solventes. "Pero aun así estamos dispuestos a escuchar las propuestas de las comunidades autónomas e interesados", ha dicho. En este sentido, ha indicado que el próximo 15 de noviembre se reunirá con los represntantes de la plataforma para escuchar sus propuesas.
> 
> "Eso es la planificación hidrológica, porque si siguiera los niveles de caudales que ustedes apuntan tendría que revisar el aprovechamiento y modificar la estructura agraria de muchas comunidades autónomas, lo cual sería muy irresponsable por mi parte", ha declarado durante su intervención, este martes, en el pleno del Senado
> 
> "El río es vida desde el nacimiento del Ebro hasta la desmbocadura y los caudales que quieren lo que haría es privar del agua a Aragón y otras comunidades autónomas y yo sere solidario con todas las comunidades sin excepción", ha añadido.
> 
> Así respondía Cañete a la pregunta de la portavoz del Grupo Mixto, Ester Capella, quien pidió al ministro una revisión de las cifras de caudal ambiental y ecológico fijado por el nuevo plan para el Ebro.
> ...


http://noticias.lainformacion.com/me...ZrGgoXeQeXnP6/

Madre mía la que va a liar éste buen señor como le den dos metros de cuerda.

Espero que los del Ebro no sean tan sumisos como los del Tajo, si no, se va a liar parda.

Saludos. Miguel
 A ver si se libera el mensaje retenido una vez examinado por quien corresponda...


*FIN AL DESVÍO DEL TAJO. FIN AL HIDROCOLONIALISMO EN CLM.* *IN MEMORIAN DE NODOYUNA.*

----------


## Nodoyuna baneado

No conozco lo que han hecho con el Ebro, pero estoy seguro de que no se han atrevido a hacer lo que ha pasado con el Tajo, en primer lugar en esa zona tienen políticos decentes que defienden los intereses de su tierra, como es su obligación y por supuesto, tambien nos tenemos que echar la culpa nosotros, allí les importa su río, no como en Castilla la Mancha o en Madrid y al final estos poltícos lo único que les importa son los votos.

Gracias Miguel, por tu apoyo!!!

----------


## NoRegistrado

> No conozco lo que han hecho con el Ebro, pero estoy seguro de que no se han atrevido a hacer lo que ha pasado con el Tajo, en primer lugar en esa zona tienen políticos decentes que defienden los intereses de su tierra, como es su obligación y por supuesto, tambien nos tenemos que echar la culpa nosotros, allí les importa su río, no como en Castilla la Mancha o en Madrid y al final estos poltícos lo único que les importa son los votos.
> 
> Gracias Miguel, por tu apoyo!!!


Saludos Nodoy.

Va en la naturaleza humana no mover un dedo si los atropellos no te afectan muy directamente. De hecho siento una tremenda vergüenza por todos mis paisanos madrileños por dejar que ocurra un asunto tan grave como éste porque se piensan que no va con ellos, infelices...Lo que no les han dicho es que por haberse dejado engañar, cuando tengan que tirar de los embalses de cabecera, que tendrán que hacerlo, van a tener que pagar el agua bien cara debido a la jugadita de Cañete.
 Alguien presumió por ahí atrás de que sus abuelos le habían enseñado respeto; nada especial, los míos también, y todos los abuelos en general. Los míos además me enseñaron a no doblar la rodilla ante las injusticias y los atropellos, lo cual me costó bastantes problemas en las comisarías franquistas y bastantes sopapos de la guardia civil de la época sin haber cometido ningún delito, sólo protestar y no dejarme pisar. Gracias a esa mayoría de gente que no dobló la rodilla mirando para otro lado, llevamos 38 años de libertad, donde en la mayor parte de los sitios se puede hablar sin miedo. A pesar de los actuales políticos que se empeñan en volver atrás, colando por ejemplo unas enmiendas en una ley que modifica radicalmente un plan de cuenca sin exposición pública y sin derecho a alegaciones.
Hay que recordar el texto parte de un sermón del pastor Martín Niemöller, aunque injustamente atribuido a Bertolt Brecht:
 "Cuando los nazis vinieron a buscar a los comunistas, guardé silencio, porque yo no era comunista.
 Cuando encarcelaron a los socialdemócratas, guardé silencio, porque yo no era socialdemócrata. 
 Cuando vinieron a buscar a los sindicalistas, no protesté, porque yo no era sindicalista.
 Cuando vinieron a buscar a los judíos, no protesté, porque yo no era judío.
 Cuando vinieron a buscarme, no había nadie más que pudiera protestar."

En la lucha por el Tajo, deberían estar todos los de las otras cuencas, si no, se repetirá la historia.

Saludos. Miguel.


*FIN AL DESVÍO DEL TAJO. FIN AL HIDROCOLONIALISMO EN CLM.* *IN MEMORIAN DE NODOYUNA*.

----------

termopar (19-nov-2013)

----------

